
TSMC 7nm ready for customer tape-outs in 2Q17, says report - baybal2
http://www.digitimes.com/news/a20170103PB201.html
======
grogenaut
Is this ahead of Intel? Kaby seems to be on 14nm and their NG seems to be on
10nm.

~~~
HappyTypist
Kind of. TSMC's 7nm is basically Intel's 10nm. There is no exact standard for
node processes, so marketing speak takes over.

~~~
philjohn
The physical features may be 7nm, but the spacing is closer to Intel's 10nm.
So you do get power reduction, but the die size doesn't shrink.

